# another counter strike 1.6 looping sound crash



## lzqtiancai (Aug 17, 2008)

so i 've read a lot about CS/steam looping sound crash, most people get it after 10 or 20 min in the game, but my problem is as soon as it finish loading, the "welcome to server screen" comes up and it crashes with a looping sound(usuall gunshots or foot steps). and about 70 chokes and 7 losses
I have a new Dell xps vista laptop with much more than the minimum system requirement,. i already tried disable mcafee.
the interesting thing is it doesnt happen all the time, i'd say 20% of the time the game runs normal. And also if i run in safe mode, the game works 100%, i would go to safemode just to play the game, but safemode doesnt provide sound.. 
any help will be appreciated.


----------

